# It could have been me !



## Cool G5 (May 7, 2009)

*Source :* *in.news.yahoo.com/32/20090504/1074/tod-it-could-have-been-me.html



> On Thursday morning, I got a shock. Staring up from the front pages of newspapers was a news report about my new Facebook friend, arrested on charges of rape and videotaping the act. I read through the details and there was no doubt that it was the same man who popped up on my social networking site account a few months ago.
> 
> 
> Now that I recall, he had been trying exactly the same ploy on me that he allegedly tried on his victim. The rape survivor said that the man had asked her out to lunch, tricked her into going to his south Delhi home, raped her and then told her he had the rape videotaped. If she tried to speak out, the clip would be released. The papers said there might be more such victims.
> ...



*Source :* *in.news.yahoo.com/32/20090504/1074/tod-it-could-have-been-me.html


----------



## azzu (May 7, 2009)

hey gaurav for a second i thought u were a girl 
jokes apart 
onlne frauds are becoming more and more dangeraous people shud thnk twice bfore acting


----------



## Cool G5 (May 7, 2009)

lol


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 7, 2009)

azzu said:


> hey gaurav for a second i thought u were a girl
> jokes apart
> onlne frauds are becoming more and more dangeraous people shud thnk twice bfore acting



+1 lol
even i thought same for a sec...i thought coolg5 cud hav been rapped(wtf?)...but then found the links down


----------



## utsav (May 7, 2009)

You shud hav mentioned the source first or you shud hav quoted the text. I too thot the same that like other guys here


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 7, 2009)




----------



## amitabhishek (May 7, 2009)

Thank God, you mentioned source else you'd have had a thousand frustated techies as your sympathisers .


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> +1 lol
> even i thought same for a sec...i thought coolg5 cud hav been rapped(wtf?)...but then found the links down



+2

@Cool G5: Make sure you use the quote tags


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

A personal experience??? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif

Dude, edit the post and paste the link at the beginning!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 7, 2009)

This was supposed to be a  ... but instead turned into a


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

Dude, quotes vaapraa


----------



## Cool G5 (May 7, 2009)

Corrected.

But I guess nobody here (besides azzu) is interested in the topic & everybody is interested in pointing out a silly mistake.


----------



## din (May 7, 2009)

Another example of misuse of technology and internet. Sad


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

Its definitely her mistake...


----------



## comp@ddict (May 7, 2009)

^^
yup


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Corrected.
> 
> But I guess nobody here (besides azzu) is interested in the topic & everybody is interested in pointing out a silly mistake.


Dude, it was just a comment 
Anyway, it is because of fagots like her that the internet is termed "unsafe"


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2009)

Only nubs fall for such tricks. Next time teach your non-tech savvy friend a little precautionary measure. It will help.


----------



## din (May 8, 2009)

@ichi

Yes, but there are people who always fall for these kinda tricks. Unless they are educated, they will go for it 

Remember the stupid girls who wrote their mobile phone numbers on the cover of the 'pink underwear' parcel ? They were all educated but were doing a blunder !

When I visited my village, one of my childhood friend was telling about the 'lottery email' that we get like every day ! But this one he got in his mobile phone as sms. They gave some website address etc. He went to the nearest net cafe, paid for browsing and got all details and finally realized it is a scam. That is not because he was stupid but he was not aware of such a thing.

There are stupid people plus there are noobs. Proper guidance will make them ready for the new era.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

din said:


> @ichi
> 
> Yes, but there are people who always fall for these kinda tricks. Unless they are educated, they will go for it
> 
> ...



Yes, I too agree with the lottery game!! Even I fall in prey by some SMS sometime ago which told it will give Rs. 12lakhs if I correctly gave 5 answers! I gave the answers but they continued asking me and after I answered 11 questions they told that the other person is leading me with another 15 questions and told me to compete with him! Then I came to know how this business works and had to lose Rs. 33 for nothing!! . Me being literate has faced such situation then think about the illeterate ones, I think many of them will finish their prepaid money and fetch another top card for this kind of tricks for nothing!

Yes there are lots and lots of people who fall in prey of such scams! Sigh!! God save them but you know when they go through it they will realize what is that and it will add to the learning process as well. Therefore I would say that massive bunch of people who are having mobile phones and are uneducated can't be educated separately on the whole. Even every villager is buying a new mobile phone but who will gave them the idea of such plans to loot people!! To know what is scam they will have to face it once... after that they will realize what is what!!


----------



## VD17 (May 8, 2009)

oooohh.. guess what? the world is evil after all!


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2009)

VD17 said:


> oooohh.. guess what? the world is evil after all!


No. More like an opportunist world.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 8, 2009)

People though are literate but they are not It-literate. That's the cause of such incidents.


----------



## din (May 8, 2009)

@sukhi420

You meant to post in this thread or some other ? Confused.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

^sukhi420 is spamming!!


----------



## confused (May 8, 2009)

barney FTW


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2009)

Lol, girls get patafied this easily by these rapist charmers ?

I mean, the girls I know are all sensible and can identify harm when they see a guy like this. My sister told me she once met a guy like this in a bus, but excused her way away to reach home safely somehow, since back then our house was very near to a bus stop and there were enough known people around to prevent the man from causing any harm.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 8, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> ^sukhi420 is spamming!!



Yeah .... just check this guy's previous posts ..... he's a spammer ...... where are the mods ?


----------



## azzu (May 8, 2009)

i dnt knw y but 
all the girls around me are nt as fool as stated


----------



## confused (May 8, 2009)

azzu said:


> i dnt knw y but
> all the girls around me are nt as fool as stated


what do want them to be fools??
but seriously, most girls i know are conniving, manipulative *****es but wth, ill make do with them.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2009)

confused said:


> what do want them to be fools??
> but seriously, most girls i know are conniving, manipulative *****es but wth, ill make do with them.


You mean they are more like that guy than that victim ? 
Yup. Thats one of the faces of modern Indian women.
I'm not complaining because I ain't somebody who gets easily manipulated, so its the bunch of n00b bois who need to watch out


----------



## eggman (May 8, 2009)

confused said:


> but seriously, most girls i know are conniving, manipulative *****es but wth, ill make do with them.



hehe..true


----------



## girish.g (May 8, 2009)

confused said:


> barney FTW


totally, he's awesome, call a chick, bang her and then bail


----------

